# Tier vs Mensch



## Bauschaum7 (20. Mai 2020)

wie kann es sein das der Mensch so penetrant fortpfanzungsgeil ist  trotz knapper Resourcen  ,  und so naiv denkt das das die Natur das nicht regeln würde ...

Selbst in armen Ländern  ..nur Reproduktion  ...    aber wer alle diese " Menschen"  füttert dann  fragt sich keiner anscheinend   .. Die Erzeuger am wenigsten , trotz Hirn  .....

Bei Tieren zB:  die reproduzieren sich nicht wenn Mangel an Nahrung oder Resourcen ist bzw zu erwarten ist  .   

Aber Mensch  trotz Hirn   ,  nimmt selbst dafür in Kauf  das der ganze Planet  auf dem sie selbst leben und angewiesen sind  durch sowas zugrunde geht   ......   wegen der krassen reproduktion ohne Hirn  ....

Ich hab jetzt keine Katzen oder so   ,    aber langsam schäme ich mich das ich ein Mensch bin   .  

Deswegen  finde ich Corona  .the rythemofthenight  jetzt nicht so schlimm   ,  denke mal das das normal ist .   Logische Schlußvolgerung.
Die Natur läßt sich nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen 
schongarnicht von verbimmelten Menschen  ^^


PS: Soll keine Frage sein  , einfach nur so ^^   das Jahr 2045 wird richtig geil  \o/  ...... da ist richtig Party 
das übertrifft bestimmt noch die 1990er   ,  da hamwer gut abgefeiert  xD


----------



## yingtao (20. Mai 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei Tieren zB:  die reproduzieren sich nicht wenn Mangel an Nahrung oder Resourcen ist bzw zu erwarten ist  .
> 
> ...



Tiere reproduzieren noch viel mehr als es der Mensch tut, nur sterben dort auch viel mehr der Nachkommen. Guck dir z.B. mal Schildkröten an. Die legen so um die 10 Eier wo dann vielleicht eine Schildkröte am Ende überlebt. Oder Frösche, Fische, Vögel, Insekten. Die produzieren mit jedem Zyklus so viele Nachkommen wie nur irgend möglich weil der Großteil einfach stirbt. Bei anderen Tierarten wie z.B. Nashörnern, Elefanten oder Panda Bären die von Natur aus nur wenige Nachkommen produzieren wird das heutzutage zum Problem, weil deren natürlicher Lebensraum kaum noch vorhanden ist und die sterblichkeitsrate der Nachkommen trotz moderner, medizinischer Versorgung fast so hoch ist wie in der Natur.

Was die Überbevölkerung der Menschen angeht hat sich das historisch betrachtet auch verbessert. Die meisten Familien haben anstatt 5-10 Kinder nur noch 1-2 Kinder. Die Bevölkerungsprobleme in z.B. Indien und Afrika werden sich mit der Zeit auch regeln. Wenn man sich z.B. mal die afrikanischen Staaten anguckt, dann haben die Familien dort über die letzen 20-30 Jahre auch weniger Kinder je Familie, weil die Sterblichkeitsrate gesunken ist und nicht mehr so viele Personen gebraucht werden um zu überleben. Wenn man sich z.B. Familien in Namibia anguckt, dann hatten dort vor 30 Jahren noch viele 10 Kinder, weil man einfach so viele Leute brauchte die arbeiten gehen für die Familie. Durch Entwicklungshilfe und Aufklärung können die Menschen dort jetzt selber entscheiden ob sie überhaupt Kinder wollen und die Einkommen pro Person sind so stark angestiegen das eine einzelne Person den eigenen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren kann. Die Folge davon ist das viele Familien nun wie in westlichen Ländern nur noch 1-2 Kinder haben.


----------



## Teacup (20. Mai 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Selbst in armen Ländern ..nur Reproduktion ... aber wer alle diese " Menschen" füttert dann fragt sich keiner anscheinend .. Die Erzeuger am wenigsten , trotz Hirn .....



 Ja warum könnte das in den armen Ländern wohl der Fall sein?


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2020)

Ist ganz einfach:
Gib all diesen Menschen in den armen Ländern den gleichen Lebensstandard wie bei uns und du hast eine gleich hohe Reproduktionsrate wie bei uns.


----------



## Research (20. Mai 2020)

Nun, das wird von Einwanderern aus bestimmten Kulturkreise jeden Tag wiederlegt.

Um in Afrika zu bleiben, Simbabwe ist eines der Beispiele das Lebensstandart alleine nicht reicht.
Kultur, Gesellschaft, Religion, Bildung.... müssen sich auch ändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Simbabwe (Rhodesien) war mal reich und wohlgenährt.
Südafrika macht es nach.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2020)

Ach ja?
Ist mir neu.
Die meiste z. B. türkischstämmigen Familien, die ich kenne, die noch mit 4 oder 5 Kindern seinerzeit eingewandert sind, sind innerhalb der 1 Generation zu ganz normalen 3-4 Personenhaushalten geworden.

Dass nennt sich soziale Evolution, ist aber in den meisten braunen Hirnen nie passiert.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2020)

Soziale oder kulturelle Evolution ergibt sich aber nicht aus dem Lebensstandard, sondern eher aus dem Bildungsstandard.


----------



## Research (20. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> Ist mir neu.
> Die meiste z. B. türkischstämmigen Familien, die ich kenne, die noch mit 4 oder 5 Kindern seinerzeit eingewandert sind, sind innerhalb der 1 Generation zu ganz normalen 3-4 Personenhaushalten geworden.
> 
> Dass nennt sich soziale Evolution, ist aber in den meisten braunen Hirnen nie passiert.




Interessant das du aus der Aussage Türken raus-ließt.

Um bei Anekdoten auf dem kleinen Privaten Umfeld zu bleiben:
Es waren eher südländische/asiatische Familien die da mit der Krabbelgruppe zu Arbeitsamt kamen. Meist aber Südländer von außerhalb Europas. K.a. woher die kamen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2020)

Prinzipiell stimmt das.
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass in den allermeisten Fällen mit der Erhöhung des Lebensstandard gleichzeitig eine Erhöhung des Bildungsstandard eintritt.
hinkendes Beispiel:
Iran vor der Revoluzzeraktion durch Khomeni, auch wenn man das Shahregime jetzt nicht wirklich als Maßstab ansehen kann, waren damals recht viele Flüchtlinge sehr westlich geprägt.
Ich kenne einige Iraner aus dieser Zeit, die jetzt im Großraum München wohnen.
Wären da keine spezifischen Ausprägungen der Physiologie, würde man die kaum (auch sozial und bildungstechnisch) vom klassischen Bayern unterscheiden können.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2020)

@Research:
Bei allen zweifellos vorhandenen und durchaus negativen Themen mit der aktuellen Einwanderungswelle verwehre ich mich einer Verallgemeinerung a la alles aus Afrika vermehrt sich ungebremst, 
weil sie einfach so sind oder eine andere Hautfarbe haben.
Dazu habe ich viel zu viele Freunde von überall von dieser Welt.

Zudem war mein Kommentar nicht auf dich persönlich gemünzt, sondern als allgemeines Statement gegen braune Gedanken gedacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wie kann es sein das der Mensch so penetrant fortpfanzungsgeil ist  trotz knapper Resourcen  ,  und so naiv denkt das das die Natur das nicht regeln würde


Weil es die beste evolutionäre Strategie ist, in solchen Zeiten so viele Nachkommen wie möglich in die Welt zu setzen. Je mehr sterben, umso mehr müssen geboren worden. Durchsetzen wird sich die Population mit der höchsten Nachwuchsrate. Und das sich dadurch die Populatuon und das Ökosystem wandelt, nennt sich Evolution. Wer macht also im evolutionären Sinne alles richtig?


----------



## Research (20. Mai 2020)

@ compisucher


Das hat mit Hautfarbe wenig zu tun.
Auch nichts mit "braunen Gedanken".

Sinti und Roma genießen was das angeht auch keinen guten Ruf.
Ähnlich den Indern.
China musste dafür die 1Kind-Politik einführen, inklusive Kindesmord, Zwangsabtreibung und Zwangs-Kastration/Sterilisierung.

Ich gehe eher von evolutionärer, kultureller Entwicklung aus.
Ein Gebiet das in DE "verboten" ist.
Weltweit aber interessante Ergebnisse abwirft die u.A. den freien Willen, den wir haben, ganz schön demontieren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich nicht mindestens 2 Kinder zeuge, habe ich etwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2020)

Im Endeffekt gibt es 3 wesentliche Punkte: 

1. staatliche Systeme: nur wer eine eigene Rente bekommt, kann es sich erlauben wenige Kinder zu haben, die ansonsten sein Leben im Alter finanzieren müssten.

Punkt 2 und 3 sind dann verknüpft

2. Bildung: nur wer hinreichend gebildet ist, hat eine Chance in seinem Erwerbsleben eine Rücklage fürs Alter zu schaffen
3. Freiheit von religiösen und kulturellen Einflüssen:  ergibt sich oft aus besserer Bildung - muss aber nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 3. Freiheit von religiösen und kulturellen Einflüssen:  ergibt sich oft aus besserer Bildung - muss aber nicht.


Wir sehen seit gut 20 Jahren, dass die Beseitigung religiöser Einflüsse nicht in besserer Bildung resultiert.
Bildung ist in erster Linie das Resultat von Politik. Grad das religionskritische Spektrum stand in Deutschland bisher nie für gute Bildungspolitik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 2. Bildung: nur wer hinreichend gebildet ist, hat eine Chance in seinem Erwerbsleben eine Rücklage fürs Alter zu schaffen


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Schaue ich auf meine Philosophenfreunde, sind das im wesentlich bis auf eine Ausnahme ziemlich verkrachte Existenzen und wirtschaft danieder und sich dem Drogenrausche hingegebend. Schau ich auf Freunde mit tendenziell geringer Bildung, habe die alle im Leben viel "geschafft". Das ist natürlich ein subjektives persönliches Empfinden, ich ahne aber, dass es übertragbar auf die Gesellschaft ist. 

Bildung ist das eine, es sind Themen sie Selbstdisziplin, Struktur, Durchhaltewillen, Sparsamkeit  usw, also weitläufig kulturelle Themen, die den langfristigen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg von Menschen definieren



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wir sehen seit gut 20 Jahren, dass die  Beseitigung religiöser Einflüsse nicht in besserer Bildung  resultiert..


Der religöse Anteil nimmt doch wieder massiv zu. Jeder, der homöopathische Mittelchen nimmt und das anderen empfiehlt ist ein gläubiger Menschen und hat rein gar nichts mit Wissenschaft am Hut. Und die Anzahl dieser Menschen steigt stetig.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei Tieren zB:  die reproduzieren sich nicht wenn Mangel an Nahrung oder Resourcen ist bzw zu erwarten ist  .



Wo hast du das denn her?
Wenn es viele Insekten gibt, gibt es auch viele Vögel. Da es immer weniger Insekten gibt, gibt es auch immer weniger Vögel. Kann man wunderbar beobachten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der religöse Anteil nimmt doch wieder massiv zu. Jeder, der homöopathische Mittelchen nimmt und das anderen empfiehlt ist ein gläubiger Menschen und hat rein gar nichts mit Wissenschaft am Hut. Und die Anzahl dieser Menschen steigt stetig.



Findest du? Finde ich nicht. Die schreien nur lauter, das ist alles.
Die Flacherdler sind jedenfalls weniger geworden. Oder auch nicht, aber sie spamen nicht mehr jedes Video von Harald Lesch zu. Vermutlich haben sie aufgegeben.
Jetzt sind es Impfgegner, Klimaleugner und sonstige Spacken, die die Videos von Harald Lesch zuspamen. Viele sind das aber auch nicht, die schreien nur laut.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Schaue ich auf meine Philosophenfreunde, sind das im wesentlich bis auf eine Ausnahme ziemlich verkrachte Existenzen und wirtschaft danieder und sich dem Drogenrausche hingegebend. Schau ich auf Freunde mit tendenziell geringer Bildung, habe die alle im Leben viel "geschafft". Das ist natürlich ein subjektives persönliches Empfinden, ich ahne aber, dass es übertragbar auf die Gesellschaft ist. .



Du guckst ja in die hiesige Gesellschaft und Kultur, ich meinte es kulturübergreifend und zeitgeschichtlich und nicht auf die einzelne Person bezogen. Zünfte und Gilden waren im Mittelalter die ersten Institutionen die eine ansatzweise Vergleichbare Absicherung brachten. Die Mitglieder waren  wohlhabend genug und intelligent genug so ein System zu ermöglichen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Findest du? Finde ich nicht. Die schreien nur lauter, das ist alles.
> Die Flacherdler sind jedenfalls weniger geworden. Oder auch nicht, aber  sie spamen nicht mehr jedes Video von Harald Lesch zu. Vermutlich haben  sie aufgegeben.
> Jetzt sind es Impfgegner, Klimaleugner und sonstige Spacken, die die  Videos von Harald Lesch zuspamen. Viele sind das aber auch nicht, die  schreien nur laut.



Oder aber es gibt eine erhebliche Schnittmenge zwischen Flacherdlern, Impfgegnern und Klimaleugnern.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2020)

Generell ist unsere Fortpflanzungsrate ein Riesenproblem
für den Planeten Erde,
geparrt mit einer extensiven Ressoucenausbeutung,
sehe ich wirklich schwarz. 

Corona ist gegen die wirklichen Probleme,
ein Lacher.


----------



## Research (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her?
> Wenn es viele Insekten gibt, gibt es auch viele Vögel. Da es immer weniger Insekten gibt, gibt es auch immer weniger Vögel. Kann man wunderbar beobachten.
> [...]



Das liegt daran das diese schlicht verhungern.
Nachkommen werden gezeugt solange die Elterntiere dafür "genug" Nahrung haben.
Und das kriegen sogar die Mangelernährten hin. Findet dann halt Raubbau am Körper statt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder aber es gibt eine erhebliche Schnittmenge zwischen Flacherdlern, Impfgegnern und Klimaleugnern.


Ja. Sie meinen von sich selber besonders kritisch und schlau zu sein.  Sich "auf dem Weg zur Wahrheit" zu befinden. Oft sind sie aber leider nur das Gegenteil.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Kein schöner Abschluß für dieses Thema  .

Vielleicht wird er ja  wieder entsperrt   ,  drück ihm die Daumen  ^^


----------

